# kahr for lefty



## canrunin (Dec 23, 2008)

my wife is left handed,i was wondering is kahr made a nice 9mm for her,and can the mag. release button be reversed for a left hander?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Just checked my PM9 and the mag release can NOT be switched. The polymer grip has an oblong button on the right side for the mag button. The left side has a large half circular hole with a plug in it.

You may have to check with Kahr directly if the information is not on their website.


----------

